

Ask HN: Chat bot, AI. Any good open sourced references? - beenpoor

Can anyone refer me to good chat bots, open sourced ? I would like to develop a chat bot with my own personality tweaks and don&#x27;t know how to go about it. Appreciate any pointers.
======
beginrescueend
RiveScript is a FOSS chatbot scripting environment that you might want to try:
[http://www.rivescript.com/](http://www.rivescript.com/)
[http://www.rivescript.com/rivescript](http://www.rivescript.com/rivescript)
[http://www.rivescript.com/aiml](http://www.rivescript.com/aiml)

The original interpreter is based on Perl, but there are other first-party
libraries:
[http://www.rivescript.com/interpreters](http://www.rivescript.com/interpreters)

------
moeffju
There is [http://alice.pandorabots.com/](http://alice.pandorabots.com/) and
assorted bots, which are open source.

